# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  La letra "x" en "Mexico"

## Propp

Hola.
Tengo una pregunta.
S

----------


## basurero



----------


## Vladi

La "x" tenia dos sonidos en el siglo XVIII "j" y "ks" . Adem

----------


## monichka

Para los mexicanos la letra "x" en el nombre de nuestro pais es todo un simbolo, sin embargo en Espana, se ha utilizado con "j". 
Recientemente la Real Academia reconocio la "x" de Mexico como el uso correcto, porque es un anacronismo y ademas por la importancia cultural que tiene.  
En Mexico hay muchas lenguas y dialectos indigenas y por eso existe una gran variacion en la pronunciacion de dichas palabras. No podria dar una regla general, tendriamos que ir al caso concreto.   
Saludos,

----------

